# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  البحَرين يآ قَلبي..

## .:روح وريحان:.

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحَيم 

اللهم صلِ على مُحمد وآل مُحمد

السلام عليكم ..

***

*قلبيّ أحمَر ينبض* 

* و يغشيه بيآض التَآمَور* 

* ليس عبثاَ .. بل هو البحَرين يتجسّد !* 
*

**هٌنآك بالبَحرين* 

*قطعة منّآ* 

*لربِمآ أرادت أن تكون جَيش للحُسين بعد ألف و أربعمآئة ونيف !* 
*





**ربي : أجعَل الشهداء  منهم مع سيد الشهدآء*

*(ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله امواتا بل احياء عن ربهم يرزقون )* 

*ربنآ تقّبل منّآ هذا القربآن ..*

*وأنصَرهم نصراً يلبس قلوبهم فرحاً* 
*

قدح دعاءً لهَم.. 





*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-05-2011)

----------


## زهرة الريف

*اللهم* *انصرهم  بحق شهيد كربلاء* 
*لنبدأ حملة الجوشن الصغير على نية نصرة اخواننا في البحرين وطلب الفرج لهم*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

بارك الله فيكم أخوتنا وأخواتنا انصرونا بالدعاء واستنكروا تلك الهجمات الغوغاء فوالله سفكت دماؤنا وقتلت اطفالنا ورملت نساؤنا فكونوا نعم عون لنا

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-05-2011)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم انصر المستضعفين منا 
اللهم ارحم شهدائهم وانصرهم بحق محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

من قال مُخربيّن ! 

شيعةَ يجَري في عروقهم حبّ آل مُحمد ! 

أصلهَم تربة طَيبة رشّت بماءَ طاهر حتى أنبتتَ شَجر كَثيرة ثمآرهَ أطيب ثمَر في هّذهِ الدُنيا 

حتى سقطت أرضاً منِ بعَد الرابَع عشر من فَبراير 

ورشّت الأرض بِ عطر عمّ الأرجاء ! 

وداوآ عٌقول كآد أن تموت !

وأما من مآت عقله فلآ حياة تُرجى له سوى الجحيم !

سُقيتَم الزَقوم !

زدُتم غباءَ وحمآقة حتى قيل خُطبة البيآن كلآم بنينآه بِعمق الخيآل ! 

أنظروا إلى عُمر الكتآب وسنته ! 

أنسيتم ذلك ! أم شغل أجدادكم السقَيفة ! 

عمّتم ضيقة تمزق رئتكم  !

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-05-2011)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

رجالهم اثبت من الجبال ونساؤهم سقوا من زينب صبرا وجلال وانظروا ما يقول فيهم الإجانب 


قالت صحيفة "الإندبندنت" البريطانية: إن المتظاهرين في البحرين أصبحوا لا يكترثون للموت، ويتحدون السلطات بشكل كبير جدا. وكشفت عن أن بعضهم أصبح يفتح صدره للرصاص، وكلما زاد إطلاق الرصاص الحي عليهم زاد تصميمهم على تغيير النظام، الأمر الذي يؤشر على قرب سقوط الأسرة الحاكمة في البحرين، لتكون أول ألاحقين بتونس ومصر.

ونشرت الصحيفة في عددها الصادر اليوم السبت تقريرا عن الأحداث في البحرين بعنوان "لم يولُّوا هاربين... بل واجهوا الرصاص بصدورهم"، تشير فيه إلى نبرة التحدي التي أصبحت هي تميز موقف المتظاهرين في البحرين، ويرسم لنا التقرير وصفا لمشاهد الموت والعنف في شوارع المنامة التي تشهد مواجهات دامية بين القوات الحكومية والمتظاهرين منذ أيام عدة.

وينقل التقرير الذي أعده الكاتب البريطاني روبرت فيسك ما سمعه على لسان بعض الأطباء في أعقاب الهجوم على المعتصمين في دوار اللؤلؤة ليل الخميس الماضي، حيث راحوا يصرخون:" إنها مجزرة، مجزرة ما فعلته القوات الحكومية بهولاء المتظاهرين هي مجزرة بكل معنى الكلمة".
وبعدها يروي فيسك ما شاهده شخصيا، فيقول:" ثلاثة قتلى. أربعة قتلى. مر بجانبي أشخاص يحملون رجلا على نقالة في غرفة الإسعاف والطوارئ، وكانت الدماء تتدفق على الأرض من الجرح الكبير الغائر في فخذه".

صورة أخرى ينقلها فيسك بالقول:" على مسافة أقدام فقط، كانت ست ممرضات تصارع لإنقاذ حياة رجل ملتح شاحب الوجه، وقد أخذت الدماء تنزف من صدره، قال أحد الأطباء علي أن أنقله إلى غرفة العمليات الآن. لا وقت لدي، إنه يحتضر".

ولإظهار مدى التحدي الذي يميز موقف المتظاهرين في وجه الأسرة المالكة في البلاد بعد توالي سقوط القتلى تنقل الصحيفة عن أحد المتظاهرين قوله:" النظام يجب أن يسقط، وسوف نتأكد من أنه سيسقط".

ويختتم فيسك تقريره في الصحيفة بالقول إن :" الشائعات تنتشر في البحرين بأن عدد جثث الضحايا يقارب الستين، وإن الناس "شاهدوا الشرطة وهي تجمع الجثث من دوار اللؤلؤة في مجموعة شاحنات".

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-05-2011)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> ما يقول فيهم الإجانب



والعرب !

 أنقلبوا على أعقابهم !

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

قلوبنا معهم ،، مُحترقة لأجلهم ...!
أي رب 
خلصهم مما هم فيه ...بلطفك الخفي وبحق إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين...


روح
سلامٌ لروحكِ الرقيقة ،، الأصيلة الانتماء 
أجل ،، نحنُ والبحرين وطن واحد وروح واحد ...
سكّن الرب روعهم وكشف مابهم من ضر إنه سميعُ مُجيب..

أخي قطرة عطاء..
لكم مداد الدعاء..
حفظكم الرب جميعاً ورزقكم من أمنه أماناً لايزول..
بحق من تواليتم بهم ...


موفقين مُيسرة أموركم أجمعين
بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## الابتسامه الدائ

كأنما البحرين عاشوراء

ربي ينصرهم ياااارب

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حقاُ أثبتوا : كَل يوم عاشوراء وكَل أرض كربلاء ~

منًصورين بإذن الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يفرج همكم اخواننا وبني اعمامنا في البحرين الحبيبة 
نصركم الله

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هذا الشعَب ماتنداس كرامة !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وجَة الحَكومة القبيحة ! 

اليـــوم في أجلى فضَيحة ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آه .. دخــــل الجيش 

آه وألف آه تخنقنآ 

أحدهم رفع يداه نَصراً \ شُلت يداك قبل أن تنتصَر 

وسَيعلوا الذين ظلموا أي منَقلب ينقلبون .. 


آه يَآبحرين آه ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وَينكْ ياراعِيّ المرجَله ؟ البَحرينْ فِيّ زِلزلَه .. شيعَة عَليَّ مقتَّله .. والسَاحه كَنها كَربـلآ !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الله معَك يا بحرين 

الله ينصرك يا بحرين 

الله يحميك يا بحرين

----------


## قطرة عطاء

قالها شريف " الطيب اورديغان " لا نريدها كربلاء ثانية 
ولكن القوم ابناء القوم ففي يومين فقط ثلاثة شهداء 
الله أكبر كم ارخصوا دماء الأبرياء

----------


## التوبي

*قل للأحبة صبراً في سبيل الله
أيها الشعبُ صموداً
أنتَ الشعبُ العظيم
هذه الثورة ُ تعرف
مند ُ العهــد القديم
أتبعوا نهجَ حُسـين ٍ
هُـّو للنهضة زعـيـم
من سلك دربه تمسك
بالصراطِ المستقيم
لاتخافوا الموتُ عذبٌ
ينجي من نار الجحيّم
قـل لمن مات هنبئاً
حزتَ في الجنة نعيم
خربيش هاوي*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لآ تنسوهم في يوم الجمعة ..

وبشّر الصابرين ~

----------


## التوبي

*ديرة ُ الأهـل تحية ًوسلاما
حبها في القلوب ليسَ كلاما
هي أصـلٌ لـنـا ومنها أتينا
وهي تاريخـُنا وهي الأمانا
قـد وقفنا معاكــمُّ بقلـوبٍ
وقـد فدينا ديـاركم بـدمـانا
أختُ صبراً أقولها لاتخافي
يحضرُ المرتضى وهو حمانا
دعائنا لأهلنا بان الله يأخد بأيدهم بالعزة  والكرامة
والفرج  بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين
تحياتي*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (04-22-2011)

----------

